# optimale Monitorgröße



## Sundriver (16. November 2010)

*optimale Monitorgröße*

Hallo,

welches ist die optimale Größe für ein Monitor?


Tschüß

sundriver


----------



## golani79 (16. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Hängt halt immer davon ab ... ein paar Infos bzgl. was du machen willst wären da vielleicht nicht schlecht ...


----------



## ZoNicONE (16. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Das kommt darauf an...

a) Wie weit sitzt Du vom Monitor entfernt?
b) Welche Auflösung soll er haben?
c) Wie Leistungsstark ist Deine Grafikkarte - schafft sie die Spiele, die Du spielen willst, in der Auflösung des neuen Monitors ruckelfrei?
d) Welche Ansprüche stellst Du selber?
e) Soll der Monitor 120hz fähig sein um irgendwann mal 3D Spiele / BD3D spiele zu können?

Generell neige ich zu Monitoren mit um die 22". Für mehr kann man sich schon fast nen 32" Full-HD TV hinstellen, und dann sollte man schon nen Meter vom Monitor weg sitzen.


----------



## Onlinestate (16. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Generell, je größer desto besser. Evtl. muss nur der Abstand angepasst werden.
Da, ich aber sowohl an der Arbeit, als auch daheim einen 24" Monitor habe, käme viel weniger für mich nicht in die Tüte.


----------



## sammelsucht (18. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

So pauschal lässt sich das eben schwer sagen da es alleine schon vom Abstand Monitor -> User abhängt.
Wenn ich doch was pauschal sagen müsste dann würde ich sagen 24 Zoll max. Eher was drunter, so 22 Zoll.
So kann man eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen wenn man in dem Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Das wichtigste ist Dein Sitzabstand. Bei mir zB kann die Tastatur maximal 10cm weit weg vom TFT stehen. D.h ich selber sitze bei jedem Spiel, das man mit Maus+Keyboard steuert, vlt. 40-50cm weit weg. Wenn Da nun ein 50 Zoll Trümmer stehen würde, wär das unspielbar, da müßte ich ja richtig mit dme Kopf nach oben und zur Seite schauen, um das ganze Spiel zu überblicken    Ich selber hab 23 Zoll in FullHD, das pass für mich optimal. Mehr als 26 Zoll kann ich mir da nur schwer vorstellen bei meinem Sitzabstand.


----------



## Sundriver (25. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Hallo,

lohnt sich ein 3D Monitor wirklich? Gibt es schon Spiele die die 3D Funktion unterstützen?



Gruß

sundriver


----------



## Sundriver (25. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Hallo,
danke für Eure Hilfe. Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für einen 24 Zoll Monitor entscheiden.

Gruß

sundriver


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*

Für 3D bräcuhtest DU halt quasi die doppelte Grafikartenpower. Wenn Du ohne 3D zb 60FPS hast, hättest Du mit 3D nur 30FPS, da die Karte abwechelnd ein Bild für das linke und rechte Auge berechnen muss.


----------



## usopia (25. November 2010)

*AW: optimale Monitorgröße*



> Hallo,
> danke für Eure Hilfe. Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für einen 24 Zoll Monitor entscheiden.


...würde ich aktuell genauso machen. 24-Zöller gibts momentan zu sehr guten Preisen, solltest nur drauf achten, daß das Display wenigstens einen Digitalen Anschluss (DVI / HDMI / DisplayPort) hat.


----------

